# Low-Line Angus & Minature Herefords



## MTplainsman (Oct 12, 2007)

Any one raise them?


----------



## ArmyDoc (May 13, 2007)

A fair number of people raise them... the question is do they make sense for you?

I don't raise them, but have been looking into them. Here's my take. Small cattle such as the miniature breeds and Dexter cattle make sense for some people, but are not going to be profitable on the commercial market. This is because there is a heavy penalty at the open market for cattle that aren't in a specific size range. So if you goal is to raise cattle for commercial sale, they probably won't be the best choice.

But, if you have a limited amount of space, they may make sense for you. They are supposed to be more efficient - meaning you can raise more animals per acre. For example, if your pastures would support 1-2 full size cattle, you might be able to raise 2-4 smaller animals. Also, the amount of meat you get from one animal may be better suited to a family than a full size animal (350# vs 500#) But, you are probably going to pay more for it per pound than you would for a regular cow, because the miniatures tend to sell at a premium. (An exception might be dexters, which seem to be more reasonably priced)

They also could make sense for you if your goal is to raise purebreds for sale to other people as breeding stock. Or if you are selling meat directly to the consumer - which is more profitable than selling it on the hoof or by the half. Or if you aren't too worried about the economic aspects and just have an interest in the breed.

But in general, the smaller breeds are a niche market. If you know your market you may be able to make a nice profit out there by selling that segment of the market. But they aren't as viable on the open commercial market.

Just my take on them, others may have a different opinion. Hope this helps.


----------



## devdragon33 (Mar 8, 2007)

We have a mini Hereford we love her but we do have a small place too but this way we can keep her more easily the odd thing is her weight,though she is short she weighs a lot at four months old she weighed 450 lbs she is heavier now but just not getting taller also she doesn't require as much feed as any other full sized yearling, i would guess her at 800 lbs but only 36 inches at the shoulder and she may weigh a little more then that but i don't want to exaggerate. On a diet of grass hay she gained that weight she looks good we are impressed hopefully any bull calves will be the same as her also a little bonus is her temperament she tries adopting calves ! we had to pen her off with the goats so she wouldn't wreck her udder ! which means i will probably be able to graft an extra baby on her. We originally got her and a mini jersey because we had dealt with full size cows and well a bad tempered one can do a lot of pushing you around the shorty ones are Way easier to deal with.


----------



## MTplainsman (Oct 12, 2007)

ArmyDoc said:


> A fair number of people raise them... the question is do they make sense for you?
> 
> I don't raise them, but have been looking into them. Here's my take. Small cattle such as the miniature breeds and Dexter cattle make sense for some people, but are not going to be profitable on the commercial market. This is because there is a heavy penalty at the open market for cattle that aren't in a specific size range. So if you goal is to raise cattle for commercial sale, they probably won't be the best choice.
> 
> ...


Yes Sir, that was most helpful. I did realize however, that they don't fit in the commercial world yet, but I have only around 4 acres by my house in which I can run critters. My big pastures are 11 miles from where I live, so I have to watch what I put in them.


----------



## MTplainsman (Oct 12, 2007)

devdragon33 said:


> We have a mini Hereford we love her but we do have a small place too but this way we can keep her more easily the odd thing is her weight,though she is short she weighs a lot at four months old she weighed 450 lbs she is heavier now but just not getting taller also she doesn't require as much feed as any other full sized yearling, i would guess her at 800 lbs but only 36 inches at the shoulder and she may weigh a little more then that but i don't want to exaggerate. On a diet of grass hay she gained that weight she looks good we are impressed hopefully any bull calves will be the same as her also a little bonus is her temperament she tries adopting calves ! we had to pen her off with the goats so she wouldn't wreck her udder ! which means i will probably be able to graft an extra baby on her. We originally got her and a mini jersey because we had dealt with full size cows and well a bad tempered one can do a lot of pushing you around the shorty ones are Way easier to deal with.


800 lbs at only 36 inches???!!! I'm impressed, makes you wonder if you couldn't commercialize these little cattle. You could take your frame size down with a mini on your standard cows I bet. Anyways, I am most interested in this breed for my little homestead, just gotta hunt a breeder down, so I can see them first hand. Thanks for your story.


----------



## DJ in WA (Jan 28, 2005)

We had a breeder from western Montana showing at the fair in Spokane this fall:
http://www.bitterrootranch.net/

He also has miniature white park cattle which are interesting. 

Purebred Lowlines are not cheap - usually thousands for a cow. AI is probably the best way to get into them. I bought a lowline/jersey cross heifer and she's made a nice dual-purpose cow. And she has created a nice brood:

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=190910

You're right about reducing frame with lowlines. Pharo cattle people talk about that - they have a bull called Machine they offer for that.

I was pointed by the Cattletoday folks toward a nice Lowline bull I might get semen from next, Doc Holliday. He's a serious package of meat:

http://www.crosscreekcattle.com/blank.html

I started this discussion which went on for awhile, pros and cons:

http://cattletoday.com/forum/about37870.html


----------



## spectrumranch (Jan 2, 2007)

We raise several breeds of mini cattle and full size cattle.

Miniatures in:
Herefords
Lowlines
Zebu
Belted
Dexters
Longhorns
Scottish Highlanders
also some xbred miniatues

Full sized cattle in:
Angus
Angus X
Hereford X
Belted Galloways
Bucking Bull stock

our website- www.spectrumranch.net


----------

